

Manager Mathematics - edu
http://blog.assembleron.com/2007/07/16/manager-mathematics/
A simple equation to see how much money is being wasted each day due to stoppers. And without havint into account the fact that these stoppers break the flow.
======
byrneseyeview
"What I hope this demonstrates is that some of the most common
programming/design tasks (such as compiling/rendering) which can take perhaps
1-2 minutes but are performed 50 times a day can mean a serious waste of time
and therefore money. And by using simple Manager Mathematics you can calculate
how much is being wasted and use it to justify buying hardware/software which
will reduce that time."

So 'manager math' means figuring out the total cost of wasted time by
multiplying wasted time per task by number of tasks by cost of time? It takes
'manager math' to say "If you make $50/hour and screw around for eight hours,
you'll cost us $400"?

I look forward to tomorrow's installment of Manager Emailing, in which we find
that if you write a message, and send it to a particular email address, the
owner of that email address will get _a message saying exactly the same
thing_! It's like magic!

~~~
run4yourlives
You'd be surprised at how few people think of situations this way. Even
managers that can do "Manager Math" aren't the norm.

Managers (smart ones at least) sell their ideas by spelling them out in
dollars and cents. The guy wanted new pc's for his staff. In order to sell
that he simply calculated how much more efficient they could be in a way that
a two year old could understand.

That's his whole point.

~~~
byrneseyeview
His point was that to figure out if something is worth doing, you compare the
costs to the benefits?

Am I missing something important? Is it a parody?

~~~
koolmoe
Maybe the point is that you tend to overlook the total cost because of the
small cost per event and because you are conditioned to accept the cost as a
necessary evil.

IDK, but I do know that managers love those kinds of justifications.

~~~
byrneseyeview
In that case, it's a question of attitude, not (simple, ridiculously obvious)
equations. Why is it called 'math', much less 'manager math', when it's really
about being stingy?

